

Getting US Google Books onto a UK Kindle - cpswan
http://blog.thestateofme.com/2010/12/06/getting-us-google-books-onto-a-uk-kindle/

======
captaincrowbar
I keep wondering when some public spirited (and probably anonymous) hacker is
going to come up with software to automate this whole process of cross-region
purchasing of e-books, iTunes, etc.

~~~
InclinedPlane
In for a penny... If you're going to break the rules you might as well do it
fully. None of the ebook DRM is unbreakable, the obvious choice is to break it
completely rather than try to find one specific workaround for a problem with
the DRM.

